
Commentary on Grothendieck-Serre correspondence - georgecmu
http://www.math.jussieu.fr/~leila/grothendieckcircle/corr.pdf
======
szany
_In the fall of 1958, Zariski invited Grothendieck to visit Harvard. He was
pleased to go, but made clear to Zariski that he refused to sign the pledge
not to work to overthrow the American government which was necessary at that
time to obtain a visa. Zariski warned him that he might ﬁnd himself in prison;
Grothendieck, perhaps mindful of the impressive amount of French mathematics
done in prisons (think of Galois, Weil, Leray...) responded that that would be
ﬁne, as long as he could have books and students could visit._

~~~
gruseom
Grothendieck is such a fascinating character. There could be a movie about him
– though one can imagine how much he would hate that.

